# When Should Kittens start to Wee and Poo?



## Cat Lover Chris (Jan 11, 2009)

My queen's kittens are two weeks old this Saturday (30th May).
They are growing really well and all putting on weight.
She licks their bums regularly and I understand that this will stimulate them to hopefully Wee etc.

But we have seen no evidence in the birthing box. We have regularly changed their towel and given them a clean one. 

Any advice or guidance guys?


----------



## gemmaleigh66 (May 27, 2009)

as far as im aware but dont take my word for it around 2-3 weeks mum starts to teach them how to use tray untill then she cleans up after them im sure you will get some replys from some experienced breeders who will be able to say for definate but thats what i have read


----------



## Eiserblew (Apr 13, 2009)

Mum deals with the waste for them by ingesting it herself, which is why you never see any evidence of it. If it was left in the nest it would smell and attract predators (not that you get that many in your average 3 bed semi!). They will start to look at using a tray around the same time as they start to wean - 3 to 4 weeks. Mums seem to be put off of dealing with the waste products once the kittens start eating! I find it amusing that when I have kittens all the cats, even the neuters, want to help toilet the kittens... Does leave me wondering if it tastes nice or something - not that I'm ever going to try it!


----------



## Stiltskin (Apr 11, 2009)

Mum stops eating the kittens' waste as soon as they start eating solid food - normally around 4-6 weeks, but it varies from kitten to kitten and from litter to litter. Kittens should naturally copy mum at this point and start using the litter tray as long as it is readily available; however, like I said, litters vary, and my last two siamese kittens were real Dirty Boys and took ages to litter train! :cursing: :cursing:


----------

